# TPF Photo Challenge Entries and Voting - June '14 - "Shadows"



## manaheim (Jul 3, 2014)

A ton of entries this month, so it may take a few posts to get them all up. (board restricts t0 10 per post) Total is 15.

01 - Never Forget Love



02 - Moon, Lamp Post, and Night


03 - Up and Over
View attachment 78414

04 - Untitled 1


05 - Out from the shadoz


06 - Untitled 2


07 - Untitled 3


08 - Moody Tree


09 - Emerge


10 - Harsh Lighting redefined


----------



## manaheim (Jul 3, 2014)

And the rest...

11 - Lost in Translation


12 - Man on the Moon


13 - Shadow of the Rainbow


14 - Mommy's little shadow.  


15 - Shadow of 1882


16 - The Cameron Street Murders


----------



## mishele (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow! Great stuff!!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah. Very impressive.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 4, 2014)

Jesus- a LOT of entries this month. And a lot of fantastic entries, too.


----------



## mishele (Jul 4, 2014)

Get the vote out!! BUMP!!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow! There is a lot!!!


----------



## Designer (Jul 5, 2014)

I would like to vote for #7, but there doesn't seem to be a way to do that.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 5, 2014)

There isn't?  Did I miss one? I'll have to check tonight


----------



## mishele (Jul 5, 2014)

manaheim said:


> There isn't?  Did I miss one? I'll have to check tonight



You have two sixes! Hehe


----------



## Designer (Jul 5, 2014)

manaheim said:


> There isn't?  Did I miss one? I'll have to check tonight



Oh, I see.  I will vote for the second #6, following the title works for me.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 7, 2014)

Yup, my bad. Sorry.  

BUMP!


----------



## Sarmad (Jul 8, 2014)

06 - Untitled 2 has an identification mark


----------



## manaheim (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, damnit.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 8, 2014)

Sarmad said:


> 06 - Untitled 2 has an identification mark



*By jove he's right!!!*


----------



## Mashburn (Jul 10, 2014)

..... Sorry I thought the voting was over.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 10, 2014)

*And the race is still on!!!
*


----------



## scotts2014se (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats to #15, whoever you are!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 15, 2014)

Hm... I thought someone else was going to post winner. Bah.

CONGRATS TO FITBMX FOR "Shadow of 1882"!

Some awesome entries this month. I was floored.


----------



## mishele (Jul 15, 2014)

*Congrats, *FITBMX!!!
Great stuff this month!!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 16, 2014)

*Super cool! Thanks everyone!!!*

I was on my way somewhere else to try and get a photo, and I drove past the old church and thought I would stop. Glad I did!


----------



## D7K (Jul 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

